# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Fiction books relating to dreaming

## Kyla

I apologize if there has already been a thread like this one before. Anyone have any (good or bad...both are what I want!) fictional books on dreaming. I've only managed to find threads for how-to books and not fictional books on dreaming.

The reason is that I'd like to write a novel relating to dreaming, and I'd like to know what else is out there! 

The entire book doesn't have to be dream-related, but it still should be an important part of it.  :smiley:

----------


## Naiya

There's always Coraline, even though it's kind of a kids' book! I say "kind of" because when I watched the movie, I got nightmares...the dad came at me with a circular saw... it was a cross between Coraline and Silent Hill.  :Sad:

----------


## Saturos

There was a comic book series about dreaming, or lucid dreaming, I think, but I can't remember the name.

----------


## Kyla

> There's always Coraline, even though it's kind of a kids' book! I say "kind of" because when I watched the movie, I got nightmares...the dad came at me with a circular saw... it was a cross between Coraline and Silent Hill.



I've yet to see/read Coraline! I should probably get on that! Didn't know it was a dream/nightmare...





> There was a comic book series about dreaming, or lucid dreaming, I think, but I can't remember the name.



Hmm...I'll see if I can find it on google.  :smiley:

----------


## Exdream

Wheel of Time. 
My favorite book series of all time.

----------


## Catbus

The Dream of a Ridiculous Man by Fyodor Dostoevsky is very good, in my opinion.

----------

